# My Golden Retriever likes apples, safe?



## Jones (Aug 1, 2013)

Hello everybody, this is my first post and I hope its in the right place.

I always heard a few funny stories about dogs who like a few ingredients most people wouldn't think dogs would like.

Interesting enough I was eating an apple and my 6 years golden was looking at me, that look when they seem to want a bit of what you're having.

He surely didn't seem hungry as he barely finished his food and still left a bit on his cup. So I though, "you're curious about what this tastes huh?".

So I chopped a little piece of apple about the size of a small lighter and gave it to him. He smelled it and "yummy".
Then he kept looking at me, and I "well sure ok, here is another piece".

The funny thing is that now he likes when I come from the grocery store with a new bag of red apples. He even picked up one yesterday when I was answering the phone and the grocery bag was left open.

I don't think a few pieces of apple every now and them would be hazardous to his health, but to be sure I wanted to know if apples are ok for dogs and how much they can safely eat?

Why I wouldn't mind giving him a piece of apple every now and them? He likes them more than treats!


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

All three of mine love apples. We usually share them. I cut them into pieces and they take turns getting the last little piece of each piece I eat. 

Fall is for apples. Summer is for watermelon. And in the morning when I put strawberries on my cereal, they get a little piece of strawberry. They love fruit. 
But remember NO GRAPES.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Hi, welcome to the forum.

My guys love all kinds of fresh fruits and veggies, basically whatever is in season. 

Apples are great, just don't give your dog the seeds, they are toxic to them.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Tayla loves apples, mellons, bananas, strawberries, blue berries, raspberries, etc. I will buy the mixed frozen fruit and put it in a Kong for her. Poor some kiefer or yogurt over it and freeze it. Great summer treat.


----------



## Wenderwoman (Jan 7, 2013)

The only thing I've found that my dog doesn't like is oranges. I think it's a texture thing. One surprising thing that she likes is zucchini. She loves berries though. We have raspberry bushes and a mulberry tree in the backyard and she just eats them up.


----------



## Jones (Aug 1, 2013)

I'm quite amazed. I though apples was funny, that was until seeing what fruits you are all giving your dogs.
So, can I be sure none of fruits mentioned so far will be harmful for my golden?
I'm thinking of seeing if he likes some of those fruits as well.
Oh by the way, why no grapes?


----------



## corkielovesgoldens (Jun 4, 2013)

My Golden loves fruit too. Bananas are her favorite, but she also loves apples.
She will also eat raspberries right off the bush! You would think that would hurt with all thorns wouldn't you? 
Grapes are toxic to dogs.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

My goldens are the first dogs I have that like fruit and veggies. They LOVE strawberries, and MacKenzie steals carrots as if the were bones.


----------



## itried (Jan 6, 2013)

Grapes can cause kidney problems, I fed a little to my dog for a week before looking it up and realizing my mistake:no: BUT Kiki loves eating peanut butter and apples with me


----------



## Jones (Aug 1, 2013)

This was so funny.

After reading your posts I tried giving raspberries and watermelon to my golden.

At first he didn't seemed to think raspberries were food, he only smelled them and ate a couple of them after I ate one myself in front of him.

However when he tasted watermelon, he even stopped eating his cup of food and licked himself same the way he does when I given the same puppy treats I used to give him when he was a puppy.

I tried giving him watermelon and raspberry while he was eating his regular food. Though that was the best to do so his digestive system wouldn't find the fruit too strange, since he never ate watermelon or raspberries before though that was the best thing to do.

Can anybody tell me a few rules of thumb, like amounts to give, how frequent can they eat this fruit or that vegetable?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here is a link to the ASPCA's list of Toxic foods to avoid-

People Foods to Avoid Feeding Your Pets | ASPCA


My two Goldens hang out in the kitchen with me when I'm fixing dinner, especially if I'm peeling/cutting veggies. I'll give them a few slices of whatever I'm cutting up. 

Sometimes I'll add fresh fruit or veggies to their meals, I normally don't give them any more than 1/4 or 1/3 cup each time. 

If you want, you can steam the veggies or give raw. Be sure not to add any seasoning and check the temp of them before serving if you steam them.


----------



## Jones (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks I'm going to write every food pets shouldn't have and hang it on the freezer.
Plus thanks to everybody for great incite provided, didn't though dogs, golden retrievers in special would like fruit and vegetables so much.


----------



## LIDDLEMAR (Aug 3, 2013)

My golden loves apples, watermelon, mangos, bananas the list goes on

I was advised by my vet, Brooklyn should stay away from
Raisins 
Grapes
Onions
Chocolate 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lowcountry Buddy (Mar 10, 2013)

I core them. Fill with peanut butter. Freeze. 
Gives me about 20 of peace!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## newport (Aug 8, 2011)

Lola loves apples,broccoli ,carrots, green pepper, zucchini ...and on and on!


----------

